# Antillean Crested Hummingbird (Martinique)



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 24, 2017)

Here's one of the little beauties I photographed while on the Caribbean Island of Martinique...

Antillean Crested Hummingbird, Martinique












Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/1250 sec
Aperture: 5.6
Exposure mode: Av
Exposure compensation: +1/3
ISO: 800
Lens: EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM
Focal length: 400mm


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2017)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Glenn.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 24, 2017)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## dslrdummy (Feb 24, 2017)

Lovely shots Glenn. Versatile lense the 100-400.


----------

